# BB+crank remover



## montage (23 May 2009)

as per title...unfortunately I can't really afford these new so looking to buy second hand


----------



## colly (8 Jun 2009)

I think I have a spare crank remover. I'll have a look later.


----------



## montage (8 Jun 2009)

Cheers Colly


----------



## colly (8 Jun 2009)

Is this what you are after? Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## montage (8 Jun 2009)

Hmmmm...unsure...I will get back to you after I have had another look at the bike. (infact I guess I will take photos of the crank, post them on here in the know how section and see if this is the tool needed). Many thanks for the response.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2009)

That's the usual type and I just paid £12.99 for one at my LBS. If I'd known that colly had a spare one I'd have scounged that off him! 

What's really annoying is that I know I've got another one somewhere but I can't find it! Time to have a long-overdue springclean methinks. Who knows what will turn up...


----------



## Joe24 (8 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> Hmmmm...unsure...I will get back to you after I have had another look at the bike. (infact I guess I will take photos of the crank, post them on here in the know how section and see if this is the tool needed). Many thanks for the response.



If you want to take the cranks off then it is.
What you do, is you unscrew the middle bit out, and screw the outer bit onto the cranks(where you moved the bolt from)
Then you turn the middle bit, so that the centre pushes onto the BB axle.
You might need to use abit more persuasion(taps with abit of wood) to get the crank to move abit more.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> If you want to take the cranks off then it is.
> What you do, is you unscrew the middle bit *ALL THE WAY* out, and screw the outer bit *ALL THE WAY* onto the cranks(where you moved the bolt from)


I've modified your advice to emphasise the importance of that. 

When I first used a crank puller, I didn't completely unscrew the middle bit, which meant that the outer bit felt tight when it was only halfway screwed on. As a result, I extracted the thread from the crank, rather than the crank from the axle!


----------



## Joe24 (8 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> I've modified your advice to emphasise the importance of that.
> 
> When I first used a crank puller, I didn't completely unscrew the middle bit, which meant that the outer bit felt tight when it was only halfway screwed on. As a result, I extracted the thread from the crank, rather than the crank from the axle!



Ive heard worse stories!!
When i borrowed one, the person i borrowed it from told me to make sure the washer was out from the bolt. 
He said that someone a few years ago had tried to get a crank off, but couldnt. He was asked if he had taken the washer off and he said yes.

Result? He didnt take the washer off, and the crank didnt want to move


----------



## colly (9 Jun 2009)

+1 for what Colin and Joe said about making sure it is home tight and the washer is out.

I've stripped a thread from the inside of a crank before and apart from being expensive it is a bugger to get the crank arm off once you have done that. 

I ended up hacksawing it and chiseling it.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Jun 2009)

The Aldi or Lidl bike tool kit has one (I bought it for £19) and it has one as well as an assortment of other tools. Worked perfectly. I know they've gone up in price now, but still well worth the investment even if they're not quite Park Tool quality.


----------



## gbb (10 Jun 2009)

Has anyone else found this....
My cheapie (£5 off ebay) extractor has worked fine ...but on the last set of cranks i took off, the 'nose' of the extractor drove itself into the threaded part of the axle. Thats where the poor quality comes into play.
What i do now is have an 8mm bolt (IIRC) with a very low head on it, thread that into the retaining bolt thread first ...to protect the threads. 

I know there is a slightly different extractor...perhaps i was using the wrong one in this case?


----------

